# [SOLVED] ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work



## Mrkwhlr2 (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, all was going good. Now I have a problem. Hopefully it is something you can tell me to do to fix it. 

I was having trouble with the new nVidia interface. While clicking on the tabs within the interface I was getting the wrong things pop up, like they were backwards or something.

I decided to uninstall the nvidia drivers and re-install to fix the problem, which I have done many, many time before. Problem is, when I uninstalled the nVidia drivers I think I uninstalled the mobo nVidia drivers as well. When I reboot, my mouse and keyboard will not work for me to be able to do anything to fix the problem.

I could do a restore, or install the latest drivers for the mobo and video cards if I had access to my mouse and keyboard again.

I have the nForce 570 Series support DVD......while re-booting with the disk in, it did not bring up anything that I feel comfortable with changing without consulting with someone first.

Do you have a quick fix for this, ...……I googled it last night, no luck.

Sorry. I should have known not to mess with nVidia mobo drivers.

my system specs:
AMD64x2 6400+
ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe
4gig dual channel PQI 
(2) evga 7800gt SLI
creative fatality xfi sound card.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

Hi Mrkwhlr2, the PS/2 ports are controlled by the motherboard so are not driver controlled. This motherboard has a higher than normal failure rate, but I would first reset the cmos by unplugging the computer and removing the small battery for 30 min. Then reinstall and try to boot. If you have a USB mouse or keyboard you could try those to at least get back into the system. 
Do you have 4 - 1gb memory sticks or 2 - 2gb sticks? What is the brand and model of your power supply and the +12v output listed on the side of the power supply. Mike


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

I had the usb mouse, which is the one that quit working. the keyboard is not usb. It is 2x2gb memory sticks. Is is a brand new board. 1 week old.

I have a maddog power supply, 650 watts with 30amps on the 12v rail.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

Have you tried to reset the cmos? The Maddog 650watt power supply is very low quality with only 30amp +12v output. In comparison the 500watt Antec puts out 3x 17amp +12v output, Active PFC and is up to 85% efficient. I bought this same board for a new build about 5 weeks ago and it lasted 3 days, so i returned it and chose another brand board to replace it. Also try removing the memory to see if the motherboard beeps an error code. Then only put 1 stick in the #1 slot and try to boot. Mike


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

sounds like I have a crappy board and a crappy power supply, and I thought I was buying decent stuff.

I am assuming removing the power cord, turning off the power supply and pulling the battery will reset the cmos.

would there be anything else I would need to do other than power up, or will I have to access the bios and start fiddling around in there as well?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

Did the board beep without the memory installed? By clearing the cmos you are trying get control of the mouse and keyboard again. If it is a bios misconfiguration that is keeping them from working, and they start working again, you will need to tap the delete key as the computer boots to get into the bios. Look for "reset optimal defaults" or something like this. Check the time and date, set the boot priority and boot order. OK that and F10 out to save the settings, then let it boot. Mike


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

I used ERD Commander 2005 to do a system restore. All is well. I appreciate your reply. I am thinking of taking out the 2x2gb pqi memory and install 4x1gb. What brand would you suggest to be the best for gaming.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

I would use either Corsair or Crucial memory, they both are extremely good quality and overclock very well. I found this Corsair at a great price. Limit one rebate per deal, but you could have a buddy order a set for you. If you sign up for Newegg's newsletter, in 24 hours you can get them $5 cheaper. They require 2.1v to run at their rated speed, and this boards bios supports that voltage. Mike 
Corsair XMS2


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

These particular boards are known for their high rate of failure. If any part of it doesn't work I'd just replace it with another model.


----------



## BerteL_ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

I have the exact same problem as Mrkwhlr2, i uinstalled the old nvidia drivers and when the computer restarted the keyboard and mouse wouldnt work anymore. My motherboard is P5N32-E SLI. Both the mouse and keyboard is USB with PS2 extenders, ive tried other keyboards and mouses with no luck. It works when i want to get into BIOS but not after windows is loaded. Ive tried removing the batteri in the motherboard but i just removed for like 2 minutes, does only work if i remove it for 30 min? My powersupply is corsair 650 watt, RAM is corsair 2x2gb. Please someone help me


----------



## BerteL_ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ASUS M2n-SLI Deluxe keyboard and mouse will not work*

Fixed the same way as Mrkwhlr2 now =) Thx


----------

